
Show HN: Sexycrets 2.00 - JamesCasanova
http://www.sexycrets.com
======
kaoD
> Please login to get free full access to the whole list.

Naaaaah... not that interested, especially since I just saw two crappy
"secrets" (the guy wants to be blown every morning!? I wouldn't have guessed.)
Maybe a few more secrets would've enticed me to join, but this is too little
as an incentive and looks kind of staged/spammy.

Hiding your content behind a signup form won't make me sign. You might want to
leave the form for later (perhaps additional content?)

Also, when I pasted that, I got an ugly

    
    
      - See more at: http://www.sexycrets.com/users/sign_in#sthash.UfpvAPnI.dpuf
    

Those things just make users angry.

~~~
JamesCasanova
If you click the "No, thanks" link under the subscription button you will get
access to the tips. The difference when you subscribe is you can vote them,
search them by tags, and see them all in one infinite scrolling page.

~~~
kaoD
That one was hard to notice! I just clicked "See all" in her desires[1] and
got the signup form. Clicking anywhere in the top bar takes me to the form
too, so I got stuck there and left.

[1] That might've irritated me, since I clicked "See all" and not "Sign up", I
expected the former!

~~~
JamesCasanova
Got it. Thanks

------
normloman
This is almost as bad as cosmo.

When it comes to sex between you and your partner, somebody else's desires or
secret tricks don't matter. Wanna know what your partner likes? Ask them.

~~~
JamesCasanova
You are totally right saying "ask them". Unfortunately not all people find
easy to share their sex fantasies openly, nor they like to be judged when they
do, also they might just look for new ideas. The use of Sexycrets should be to
take away the aspect of communication that might make feel people
uncomfortable selecting just the desires both of the partners like and sharing
just those with them two.

~~~
normloman
That makes more sense. I had no idea you were supposed to sign up with a
partner and sexycrets would share the results. I'd make that more obvious on
the front page.

Good luck.

------
JamesCasanova
Any ideas, constructive criticism and comments are more than welcome. I
created this thinking that a good way to improve your sex life is to know what
your partners would actually like and so I gave them a place where to write it
and vote it. Hope you like it! I want to improve it now

~~~
mynameisme
I think you will have a very hard time getting people to use this by making
them sign up. You should use a captcha instead. I also don't think most people
would find unsolicited, anonymous sex tips that useful, but Cosmo sells, so
there could be an audience.

edit: Or is it supposed to more like a post secret type thing?

~~~
JamesCasanova
Actually I was hoping to create something more interactive, like two people
who have sex (or want to) in the real life and are too shy to share their
fantasies. So with this you could vote them and, apart from getting new ideas,
you would be notified just of the tips your partner DOES like and he/she of
the ones you DO like.

~~~
mynameisme
[http://mojoupgrade.com/](http://mojoupgrade.com/) does what you describe.
They don't allow users to enter their own, but they have a pretty
comprehensive list.

~~~
JamesCasanova
I did not know this service, great you told me

------
greenyoda
If you visit the site with JavaScript disabled (e.g., using the NoScript add-
on), you can immediately see a couple of "secrets", before certifying that
you're over 18.

~~~
JamesCasanova
Thank you for notifying!

------
Gravityloss
You have a typo on the front page: "form your head"

~~~
JamesCasanova
shame on me, thank you much!

